# Black X Cream Litter



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres pics of one of my current litters from a cream to black breeding. The black mother carrys siamese and i have one black, 2 black eyed siamese and 2 himmis



















One of the himmi does that plan to go to welshie if all goes to plan.


----------



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

adorable cant wait. She looks so beautiful :-D :-D


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Is that black doe the one you had in with the cream buck when I was over ? She didn't look in kindle then did she ?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

What a nice baby's! What's the genetic code for cream?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you.

Cream is a.a B.B ce.c D.D P.P think they call it bone in other countries

My black doe is C.ch
The black eyed Siamese is ch.ce
Himmi is ch.c
The The black babies either C.ce or C.c


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Yes I thought so.. was the only logic code because of the colors of the baby's. It's called bone at some places, I just call it BEW (black eyed white)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahr I believe there is a BEW here but it's not cream.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

BEW can be caused by a lot of different genes.. Also extreme variegated I believe. But with c genes it's only ce/c.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Soleya said:


> BEW can be caused by a lot of different genes.. *Also extreme variegated I believe.* But with c genes it's only ce/c.


If you mean W/W, they are in fact BEW, but they die of anemia if not culled early on, only heterozygotes survive. However W/w mice that are also s/s, are BEW.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I meant that yes . It's confusing everywhere things are called different.. haha


----------

